# Busy day ahead



## Royd Wood (May 2, 2012)

The cattle have been out on the pasture for a couple of weeks now so today we will turn out our sheep and lambs. We sheared them over the weekend (shearer did them - not me lol)ready for the summer heat. 
We have purchased a Tamworth gilt and kept her at the farm for a few weeks just to make sure she is in good health so she is off down to the woods today to meet Bob the LB boar and the other pigs. 
We need to move 150 meat birds to a bigger pen (2 weeks old) and remove 20 Barred Rock layer chicks to a seperate pen as they are looking small now compared to the meat birds. 
 now that I have read this it doesn't look too bad of a day


----------



## animalfarm (May 2, 2012)

You had your cows on pasture for weeks?  I don't have any pasture yet, and am worried because I am out of hay in 2 weeks. Its finally started raining so I have some hope, but its still going to be heck on the pastures if they don't get some growth. I don't think I'll be cutting hay first of June either.


----------



## greybeard (May 4, 2012)

It's a pity nature doesn't do a better job of spreading the "wealth" of her bounty around evenly. We've had a horrendously wet spring here, with 3 different mini-floods, and I really need to be mowing/spraying weeds, but for the last 2-3 weeks, it's been dry and I'm hesitant to cut anything down till I'm more convinced we will continue to get moisture. If we go into another drought like last year, well------we will be hoping you folks up north will be cutting lots and lots of hay.  I don't like the early 1st cutting, but if any comes available locally, I'm buyin it early this year.


----------

